# Shop made coping sled



## Chathamgrizzly (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,
This is my first post.My name is Don ,I live in Chatham,Ontario ,Canada.I am looking for a plan to make a coping sled for my router table.
Thanks Don


----------



## debbicot (Apr 23, 2011)

key in coping sled into (Community Search) and look at ken bee post.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No plans but some graphic ideas.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Don. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

As Hugh said, use the search function at the top of the page.. all kinds of ideas for sleds have passed thru here.

BTW, I'm just down the road from you in Windsor.


----------

